# Cherry Burl Jr Gent



## ssgmeader (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks to SDB777 for the idea of replacing the stock finial with turn wood. Cherry Burl obtain from Spruce Gum on a Jr Gentleman kit.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 29, 2013)

Damned fine looking pen!
Scott


----------



## rdabpenman (Oct 30, 2013)

Great looking timber in that one.
I would get rid of the prop as it distracts ones eyes from the great work you did.

Les


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 30, 2013)

I like the pen great job!


----------



## longbeard (Oct 30, 2013)

Very nice job, redoing the finial always adds a nice touch. Now redo the black ring on the centerband.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 30, 2013)

Awesome pen! 

I've started to see these pens with the finials re-done. I was wondering how this is accomplished. Do you somehow take out the piece that is there or do you just glue a piece of wood on top of it?


----------



## ssgmeader (Oct 30, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Very nice job, redoing the finial always adds a nice touch. Now redo the black ring on the centerband.


 
Tips on how to do this? these are just thin almost o ring style piece of plastic. do you actually replace just that part or are you going kitless on the bottom of the cap and doing a tap and die to thread ?



Cody Killgore said:


> Awesome pen!
> 
> I've started to see these pens with the finials re-done. I was wondering how this is accomplished. Do you somehow take out the piece that is there or do you just glue a piece of wood on top of it?


 
I might have done it differently than SBD777, but basically I had a short piece of burl that I couldn't use as a barrel, I drilled a hole and chucked it up on my bottle stopper mandrel, used calipers to get the right cap dimensions after using a pen puch rod to pop out the black cap, I turned the burl piece to size sanded and finished with CA, then parted it from the main burl piece. a drop of CA and insert like a cabochon. I think next time I might better judge how far above the kit it sticks but overall for my first go I was surprised how easy it was.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2013)

Very classy looking pen.

(I agree with Les, btw -- you put a lot of hard work into it, don't include other things in the photo that take attention away from the main event.)


----------



## ssgmeader (Oct 30, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Very classy looking pen.
> 
> (I agree with Les, btw -- you put a lot of hard work into it, don't include other things in the photo that take attention away from the main event.)


 
I need a photo booth set up, this was taken with my Iphone on my works loading dock, It was so high up I couldn't get a downward shot like Les does. Was afraid the concrete was going to scratch the finish too.


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 30, 2013)

A photo booth is a great help, but I don't have one (because I prefer to spend my money on wood and tools )

Just get a sheet of white (or gray) construction paper or card about 2 feet long and tape one end about a foot up the wall behind your workbench. Then tape the front on the flat of your bench -- the idea is to have a flat area to set your piece on, then a smooth curve up behind it. No wrinkles, creases, or dirty finger prints.

Take the photo so that the entire background is the sheet of card/paper and your work will be the star of the show.


----------



## longbeard (Oct 31, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> Tips on how to do this? these are just thin almost o ring style piece of plastic. do you actually replace just that part or are you going kitless on the bottom of the cap and doing a tap and die to thread ?
> 
> 
> Yep, you replace that tiny little black ring, if i remember correctly, and i could be wrong, i was thinking that is 2 pieces. Its been awhile since ive done a gent pen, but i would have to look at a kit to be certain. But it has been done.


----------

